# Full up



## karim37

How do you say full as in full up?
Example: Are you full? (have you had enough food?)
The only word I know is plný, which I would use to say "the box is full".
Is tere another word for full up?


----------



## ilocas2

It depends on context.



karim37 said:


> Example: Are you full? (have you had enough food?)



Correct forms are:

Najedl jsi se?
Jsi najedený?

Colloquial forms are:

Najed ses?
Už ses najed?
Seš najedenej?
Seš najeděnej?
Seš najezenej?

So, full up is *najedený*

*sytý* means also full up, but it doesn't fit in this question. IMHO sytý is kinda old-fashioned in the meaning of "full up"
*plný* has rather negative meaning, it really means full, that you can't consume more food.


----------



## karim37

ilocas2 said:


> It depends on context.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct forms are:
> 
> Najedl jsi se?
> Jsi najedený?
> 
> Colloquial forms are:
> 
> Najed ses?
> Už ses najed?
> Seš najedenej?
> Seš najeděnej?
> Seš najezenej?
> 
> So, full up is *najedený*
> 
> *sytý* means also full up, but it doesn't fit in this question. IMHO sytý is kinda old-fashioned in the meaning of "full up"
> *plný* has rather negative meaning, it really means full, that you can't consume more food.


Thank you for your explanations.


----------



## Jana337

ilocas2 said:


> It depends on context.
> 
> Correct forms are:
> 
> Najedl jsi se?


This is definitely not a correct form. Najedl ses? 

See here:
Ve tvarech pomocného slovesa (_být_) v minulém čase se tvar 2. os. jed. čísla jsi nahrazuje pouhým _-s_, které se spojuje s osobním zvratným zájmenem: _vrátil ses, přál sis to, ty ses na to nekoukal_ (tvary _vrátil jsi se, přál jsi si to, ty jsi se na to nekoukal_ jsou sice zejména v mluveném jazyce časté, ale dosud nekodifikované). Rovněž v podmiňovacím způsobu užíváme stažené _ses, sis: ty by ses nekoupal, aby sis nečetl, kdyby ses podíval_ (nikoli _by jsi se, kdyby jsi se, aby jsi se_). 
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=580


----------

